
Realtime visualization of Wikipedia edit streams - jitendra_
http://inkdroid.org:3000/
======
ChuckMcM
Wow, this is really cool. Watch history as its being rewritten! (small
wikipedia joke) Now I need something that shows in what category things are
being changed (deltas) and then what linkages are being added or removed
(connectivity). Lots of ways to go with this.

------
mrb
The speed of the stream of edits makes you realize how traditional
encyclopedias have zero chance of competing with Wikipedia with respect to the
quantity of information...

------
edsu
Thanks for all the comments! I did give wikistream a hostname,
<http://wikistream.inkdroid.org> which is probably better to try to use than
the port 3000 one, since I might end up having to change the port at some
point. So if you want to update the link in the title I would appreciate it!

~~~
jitendra_
I don't think, as a submitter of the link, I can now edit the link. If it is
possible, please someone let me know. I would be happy to oblige.

~~~
edsu
ok, no worries ... I guess I can probably issue a 301 redirect to get crawlers
to update their bookmark...

------
anarchivist
I also recommend looking at his other visualization, WikiPulse -
<http://wikipulse.herokuapp.com/> \- also built on node.js.

------
Groxx
Holy cow that's fast. I had no idea it was so actively edited, even when you
restrict it to >= 100± characters it's still more than one per second. And so
many more registered users than anonymous!

In the about page:

> _Hopefully wikistream provides a hint of just how active the community is
> around Wikipedia._

Mission accomplished.

------
siavash
Brilliant! Care to elaborate on the implementation?

Edit: Found some details on the about page <http://inkdroid.org:3000/about/>
and everything else at <https://github.com/edsu/wikistream>

~~~
edsu
Thanks for the interest! I wrote up some high level notes at
<http://inkdroid.org/journal/2011/11/07/an-ode-to-node/> if you want to know a
bit more.

------
danielson
Previously:

WikipediaVision (beta). Anonymous edits to Wikipedia (almost) in real-time.
(<http://www.lkozma.net/wpv/>)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2923946>

------
nowarninglabel
Neat! But careful, NSFW! The first image to come along the background was of
male penis, balls, and anus, hair and all. Perhaps this was because I noticed
an article scroll by with the name of male perineum?

~~~
edsu
Yeah, the images are what are being uploaded to wikimedia commons ... it
refreshes every 10 seconds or so, and you might end up with something NSFW...

------
jitendra_
The stream consists of edits only in major languages on Wikipedia. It doesn't
include all the languages in which Wikipedia exists. If such edits are also
included, imagine the rate at which new knowledge is being created.

~~~
joezydeco
I'm guessing it would look 99.99% identical to these 36 top languages.

~~~
neilk
Maybe not to three decimal places, but it's true that the top languages do
dominate the edits.

See stats.wikimedia.org if you are curious. Here's the table of all edits per
wiki.

<http://stats.wikimedia.org/EN/TablesDatabaseEdits.htm>

------
ChrisArchitect
great socket/node proj, visited earlier
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2661457>

------
sneak
Wow, there are a lot of people on the Internet now.

------
huhtenberg
This thing froze FF8 on W7 rock solid. Be warned.

------
edge17
cool, all the concepts for this type of stuff i've seen in the past have been
very heavy on the browser

------
Helianthus
this is so incredibly beautiful.

